# Some real inspiration



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.jrbentley.com/

Take a look at all his projects. The guy is a master model maker.


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 21, 2008)

Some very nice builds there. I really like the simple elegance of the Æolipile. The Naphtha Launch Engine is probably my favorite though.
Tim


----------



## Cedge (Jun 21, 2008)

Marv
John has been a source of inspiration to me for a long time now. His work is one of the reasons I strive to work at a little higher level than I'm sometimes comfortable with. I wrote to him, not long after this board began and invited him to drop in,. Unfortunately, I never heard back from him. It might be worth the time to extend him another invitation. His talent would be a huge resource, if we could get him interested.

Steve


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 21, 2008)

he really knows how to put just the right finish on doesn't he? nice work well photographed


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

I am really impressed with these sites, favorited already ;D

The Æolipile was the first thing that attracted me to building a model engine... this may sound daft, but for me all my work is leading up to the day I make my own version of it... Then I don't know where I will go for ambition?! 

I just really want to make my own modern version of it! 


Thank you for the posting Marv.... That has really made my night... erm morning! ;D


Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

Ralph,

My version...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=380.msg2220#msg2220

can be thrown together in an afternoon. Kids absolutely love it.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 21, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> The Æolipile was the first thing that attracted me to building a model engine... .



Same here Ralph... I have been designing mine for awhile.

I sent John an invite several months back when I posted up his link, but never heard back from him. Somebody else want to give it a try?

Eric


----------



## 1Kenny (Jun 21, 2008)

I love his workmanship. To me he shows the inspiration of what world first class is. I humbly try to achieve that quality, but alas I am not there.

 :-[

Kenny


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 22, 2008)

I have seen the type of 'ball cock engine' before Marv... very ingenious they are too, but I just want to make, well, an artsy fartsy one ;D 

I have actually got some dvd's on spinning and am going to have a go at making my own sphere's some month soon, I need to make the rest to fit to my lathe and some tooling first though... A couple of days project when I have the time  

That's where my ball turner finding mission was born from, making a sphere... I just got involved in too much else on the journey ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 22, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> ...
> I have actually got some dvd's on spinning and am going to have a go at making my own sphere's some month soon, I need to make the rest to fit to my lathe and some tooling first though... A couple of days project when I have the time
> 
> ...



Ralph,

Did you get the DVDs from this Guy? Terry isn't too far from me and I have been trying to get to one of his hands on classes.

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, that's the very man Eric. 

Costs a little bit, but I suppose if you want to learn then the classes would be a pretty good place to start!

Do you struggle to understand his accent?....I know I do ;D



Ralph.


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 23, 2008)

Try this place. Its called Smart Flix they rend all kinds of videos. 

Metal spinning video

I have rented a couple videos so far. Fun stuff!

Later, Wes


----------

